# root



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Is there any app u can use to root DROID x like z4root but that works with 2.3.3. (Gingerbread)???
Please help


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

The easiest method possible


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as I know I think you have to flash a prerooted version of gb in order to obtain root. Although I think you can use the droid 3 root method. I'll post a link to that in a sec.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jonah1234 said:


> Is there any app u can use to root DROID x like z4root but that works with 2.3.3. (Gingerbread)???
> Please help


no
but there is a really simple one click method you can run on computer. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714
it works on .596 and the newest .602 ota roms


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you I will try it and tell u if it worked


----------

